# Feel dumb asking but kind of in a bind



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

WildWill said:


> -nevermind.
> 
> I too would like to know more about this crazy glue and PL mixture. I've never heard of mixing them, that just doesn't seem right.


This is interesting, and could solve a bunch of problems. I also would like to know what mixture you use on this.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Attatching soap dishes - silicone, and you use hot glue to hold it while the silicone cures.

I've done tons of them like this and never had a failure.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I've heard guys say they've used silicone, commercial grade of course. Though the set time is a killer unless you can use some sort of suction clamp. An epoxy might work as well. Just make sure they aren't actually going to use them for handles while they, uh, well, you know...
> 
> I know nothing about tile, but either does anyone else who's answered so I thought I'd throw those ideas out there. :whistling


Ive done this twice.. Figure out where there going to be mounted and trace around them lightly with a pencil. use your grinder to scratch the glaze off the tile (i like to use shopvac to suck up the dust while im grinding) get come 5 minute ceramic epoxy mix it up apply to both wall and soap dish and press and hold for 4-5 minutes. Let cure for couple hours then Silicone all edges with what ever you used for the rest of bathroom.

The only bad part about this is you never realized how long 5 minutes is untill you stood ther holding a soap dish.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

#1) Latapoxy
#2) Silicone

Not PL Premium. While a shower isn't submersed, PL specifics says to not use in a submersed application. That tells me a lot of water could be an issue with it and therefore, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I do it like SSC.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Use a grinder to do 2 slits into tile and 2 slits into shelf, epoxy pennies or ss washers into tile and set shelf onto pennies tape it wait till its dry and whamo corner shelf wherever the client wants not just where tiles meet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

With Angus on this...Latapoxy 310. You could hang off it when its set.


----------



## Pbrenos (Mar 8, 2011)

To all of you, you're all amazing. Thanks for all the replies. I can't believe I received this many replies. Thanks again a million times to all of you. Don't get mad guys but Angus thanks once more I wil do it your way.Peter


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

katoman said:


> Attatching soap dishes - silicone, and you use hot glue to hold it while the silicone cures.
> 
> I've done tons of them like this and never had a failure.


Same way I install the cultured marble corner combos.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Attatching soap dishes - silicone, and you use hot glue to hold it while the silicone cures.
> 
> I've done tons of them like this and never had a failure.


Thats what I said, same topic last week. 

+1


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Latapoxy for sure. PL would be a no-go for me as well. Latapoxy is proven, why deviate?


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

I know one thing...you dont mix ANYTHING with PL premium...that sheeeeit will speak for itself.:clap:


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I'm going to FIND a need to try latapoxy :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You could use it to glue your credit card upside down to your desk. Imagine how much money latapoxy will save you.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You could use it to glue your credit card upside down to your desk. Imagine how much money latapoxy will save you.


:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Best thing I have read on here in a year LOL:laughing:


----------

